# Walk behind sprayer (update-COMPLETED1-26-21)



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

​I'm building a push sprayer and need some help. I planned on using a fimco manifold and running a boom and a hand held hose sprayer. Is it necessary to run a pressure regulator or is adjusting pressure from manifold enough. Heres 2 picks i found here on forum. One has a added regulator and one doesn't.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I add mine off the pump and it returns the excess to the tank as seen in the second picture.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200631852_200631852


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You want the regulator to keep the pressure constant when liquid is flowing. I had the one abc123 listed but it got stuck high twice. I'm switching it to the teejet regulator.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks guys. I guess I just didn't want to wait a week or two for one to arrive in the mail and figured I'd make do with what I already have. Ill probably just order the teejet regulator. Its not like I need it now, just eager to put it together.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1

After having a sprayer with the TeeJet regulator/pressure relief valve, I wouldn't want one without it.

I would recommend the TeeJet 23120-1/2-PP-60.

The -60 designates it as a 60 psi model. I think the regular 23120-1/2-PP has a 150 psi range. Both will work, but for a lawn sprayer you would be working in the very bottom end of the spring range of the 150 psi model.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks @Ware . I went ahead and ordered the 150psi model. Ill let yall know how it goes. Ill be building my own cart and I have everything else already.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

I built my own walk behind sprayer from scratch. I just open and close the bypass valve to control pressure to the boom or wand. Seems to work very well and easy to adjust pressure.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

@Jacobpaschall that is a nice rig! do you have a thread on the build?


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

@Jacobpaschall thanks. Yours is one I've been looking at closely and I noticed you didn't have a pressure regulator on yours other than controlling it by the manifold valve. I didn't know if there was any difference in the teejet style valve or adjusting it directly from manifold. I guess either way works. I think I'll still use the teejet regulator since it already has 1/2 inch fittings versus my manifold that has 3/8. How do you like having the four wheels versus 2 or 3?


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Slim 1938 said:


> @Jacobpaschall thanks. Yours is one I've been looking at closely and I noticed you didn't have a pressure regulator on yours other than controlling it by the manifold valve. I didn't know if there was any difference in the teejet style valve or adjusting it directly from manifold. I guess either way works. I think I'll still use the teejet regulator since it already has 1/2 inch fittings versus my manifold that has 3/8. How do you like having the four wheels versus 2 or 3?


4 wheels works well for me because it's very stable and I have mostly large square or rectangle yards. If I had more turns and bends it might be difficult to maneuver. If I do have to make a turn, I simply lift the back wheels up and pivot. Or setp on the rear frame and lift the front wheels up.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> @Jacobpaschall that is a nice rig! do you have a thread on the build?


Thank you. I built the sprayer right before I joined the forum so I didn't do a build thread. I did post it on the forum awhile ago, but didn't take many pics throughout the build. I'd be happy to answer any questions about it though.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Jacobpaschall said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> > @Jacobpaschall that is a nice rig! do you have a thread on the build?
> ...


i was curious about the frame. did you fabricate it?


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> Jacobpaschall said:
> 
> 
> > Thejarrod said:
> ...


Yes, I built it out of mostly 2×2 and a couple pieces of 1x3 steel tubing. Then had the frame powder coated.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

@Ware . I ended up ordering the 60 psi regulator but they shipped me the 150. You think that it'll still b ok?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Slim 1938 said:


> @Ware . I ended up ordering the 60 psi regulator but they shipped me the 150. You think that it'll still b ok?


I think you're good. The body/knob are the same - they just put a different spring in them. I just checked mine to confirm.

Either way, the 150psi model will work. With a typical sprayer pump, all of your adjustment would just be confined to the bottom ~half of the spring range.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Great! Thanks @Ware .


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Its coming along fairly decent.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

More progress today. Messed up a little though. My son wanted to help drill hole for regulator and I got distracted and drilled it on the wrong side. OOPS!. Oh well ill just put a plug in that spot.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

The tank is a molasses tank from a dairy that was given to me. All the steel is scrap I already had. The only new parts are the pump, nozzles, and banjo pieces. Im not sure what battery ill use but I have alot of these power wheels batteries that are 15ah so I ll probably try one of those. For now the boom is welded on but ill later make it foldable or removable.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks @Ware .


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

That looks great!! If you want to do a removal boom later, I used quick release DJ (Disc Jockey) lighting clamps. They're cheap and work great.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks @Jacobpaschall . Ill sure look into it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Awesome! should work great! The big handle is a must.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I made the handle extra long since I wasn't sure how heavy it would be and figured I'd trim it down if needed. I filled it with water already it handles very easily. I guess the rear caster helps alot. Hopefully I'll finish it up today.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

This thing is just begging to have some kind of electric drive installed. Such a robust chassis.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

https://youtu.be/KVAB0D4c8PU


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I had pressure turned up too high on video but got it adjusted. Works beautifully! I can't wait to use it. It has a 4.5 gpm pump. I'm using a power wheels battery and it's easy to push and maneuver. Thanks TLF for all the help.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Awesome Rig!


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Had to extend the handle on it. It felt too low and I was having to bend down a little when pushing it full. I knew that my back would start hurting if I was spraying for long periods. Also I went ahead and did a better wiring job. Before I used crimed connecters instead of soldering them. I corrected that. I also noticed my gauge was acting wacky so I removed it and Teflon tape was obstructing it. Easy fix. Made practice runs with water only and I think it's perfect! Even my 7 year old put out a full tank fairly easy.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Sprayed 3 yards yesterday and worked great. Probably sprayed 17k Sq feet on one battery and it never lost its charge. Made some changes today. I made so boom sides fold up to get through narrow gates. I love it. Now I need to figure spring placement to hold sides up and also add cutoffs between outside nozzles.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

@Slim 1938 sweet sprayer, where did you get that tank, how many gallons does it hold?


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks @Johnl445 . The tanks a molasses tank that was used in a cattle feedlot. It holds 15 gallons. My dad had 5 of them.


----------

